# Uwell Evdilo



## Zer0_C00L (13/9/19)

So I've been looking for a dual 21700 mod for a while now... And I'm a huuuuuuge Uwell fanboi

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## longtom (10/12/19)

Change the name and fix the battery door - come on, battery safety - and you have a winner.


----------



## zadiac (10/12/19)

longtom said:


> Change the name and fix the battery door - come on, battery safety - and you have a winner.



Yup. Ev*dilo* is way too close to making a mistake...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jp1905 (11/12/19)

I really did speed reading through the forum vape discussions and saw Uwell Evildildo!I blame you @Christos

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## CashKat88 (11/12/19)

Jai Haze absolutely loved this mod, Smallest Dual 21700 Battery mod out there, Should be interesting but i agree...The name is Terrible...Needs to be changed...Cant be vaping on an Evdilo


----------



## Brommer (12/12/19)

The only other thing (besides the name) that puts me of are all the shiny/glossy colour options. 
Of there was a mat black option, hmmm... itchy finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88 (12/12/19)

Brommer said:


> The only other thing (besides the name) that puts me of are all the shiny/glossy colour options.
> Of there was a mat black option, hmmm... itchy finger


Yup exact same thing Jai haze said on his video, matte black and it would be perfect 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akil (3/1/20)

Any idea when this mod will be hitting our shores?


----------



## Grand Guru (3/1/20)

Mine landed yesterday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akil (3/1/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Mine landed yesterday


Did you have to import, or did you manage to source it locally?


----------



## Grand Guru (3/1/20)

Akil said:


> Did you have to import, or did you manage to source it locally?


Imported.


----------



## Akil (3/1/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Imported.


Thanks. Hopefully our local vendors will bring in stock soon. Really amped about this mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Angelus (8/1/20)

Iam also waiting for this ... just saw jays review...... @Sir Vape wink wink 


Does anyone know if unwell listened to his review and suggestions?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fuzzy (11/1/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Imported.



Mind if i ask from where? Would also like to import one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (12/1/20)

So, has anyone received their Evdildo yet?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Akil (23/1/20)

Vapemail. Just in. There's a guy in cpt who's brought them in. Vape4rml

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (23/1/20)

Mine is still at SAPO hub in joburg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akil (23/1/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Mine is still at SAPO hub in joburg


Looks like going local actually worked out for a change. Ordered mine on Friday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## adriaanh (23/1/20)

If I may ask:
How did the purchase go from him and how do you find the device, is the blue also a finger print magnet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akil (23/1/20)

adriaanh said:


> If I may ask:
> How did the purchase go from him and how do you find the device, is the blue also a finger print magnet?


Very professional. No issues. 
I chose the blue because you don't notice fingerprints as quick as you would on the silver/ chrome option. Would have preferred the black though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (4/4/20)

CashKat88 said:


> Jai Haze absolutely loved this mod, Smallest Dual 21700 Battery mod out there, Should be interesting but i agree...The name is Terrible...Needs to be changed...Cant be vaping on an Evdilo


Jai haze has plenty of mixed up reviews.
1. Sx mini g class being crap ... I own one and love it and it’s 1 of many mods I have and use it as my daily ... if he likes, something doesn’t necessarily mean everyone should like it ... he’s a twart from my side insulting people over YouTube in one of his videos ... but anyways back to the device ,I think it would be a real stormer especially with it being a 21700


----------



## Grand Guru (4/4/20)

It has a little shine to it but it's no fingerprint magnet. Throw in 2 Sanyo B 4250mAh and you got the highest battery capacity in a vape setup!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (6/4/20)

Grand Guru said:


> It has a little shine to it but it's no fingerprint magnet. Throw in 2 Sanyo B 4250mAh and you got the highest battery capacity in a vape setup!
> View attachment 193478


Because i have so many devices their are very few that i see and really want apart for @Rob Fisher's entire collection but this mod has got me looking at my budget, was going to order next week but on Saturday got 2 TNT letters both wanting over £30 (£62 in total), for Zeus X Mesh and Aegis pod samples so that's gone out the window!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Angelus (12/6/20)

got mine i went for the purple matched with a purple dead rabbit v2 looks good but i haven't used it yet as i was not able to order batteries coz the 40t was sold out so now i kinda stuck, i do have 18650's but the wrap job on them is not to my standard when they were rewrapped ... anyway i have been using my hexohm while i was waiting for this to come out and my hexohm i got 18650 ebats and i loveeeeeeeee those batteries i have never had a problem and the wrap that they come with is just well it feels so strong and i have never had to get them rewrapped since purchasing them whereas with the samsung 18650's they have torn and whatever else just from being put in and out of my nitecore charger.

i did find an online local shop that has the EBAT 21P38 21700 3800MAH 40A just not sure if i should get that or not.

it a bit difficult to choose a battery when usually we could just walk in the shop and buy a mod and they would give you the required battery for the mod lol


----------



## Grand Guru (12/6/20)

Angelus said:


> got mine i went for the purple matched with a purple dead rabbit v2 looks good but i haven't used it yet as i was not able to order batteries coz the 40t was sold out so now i kinda stuck, i do have 18650's but the wrap job on them is not to my standard when they were rewrapped ... anyway i have been using my hexohm while i was waiting for this to come out and my hexohm i got 18650 ebats and i loveeeeeeeee those batteries i have never had a problem and the wrap that they come with is just well it feels so strong and i have never had to get them rewrapped since purchasing them whereas with the samsung 18650's they have torn and whatever else just from being put in and out of my nitecore charger.
> 
> i did find an online local shop that has the EBAT 21P38 21700 3800MAH 40A just not sure if i should get that or not.
> 
> it a bit difficult to choose a battery when usually we could just walk in the shop and buy a mod and they would give you the required battery for the mod lol


I’m using Sanyo B 4250mAh. Never tried Ebats... Check Vapehyper, I think they do have stock.


----------



## Angelus (12/6/20)

cool thanks mate


----------



## ZiyaadDSG (25/8/20)

Akil said:


> Vapemail. Just in. There's a guy in cpt who's brought them in. Vape4rml


Do you perhaps the guy in Cape town contact details.


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/8/20)

ZiyaadDSG said:


> Do you perhaps the guy in Cape town contact details.



https://web.facebook.com/4rmlvape/
@R.M.Liversage


----------

